# Universal American School, Uptown or Deira International School



## adnandawood (Feb 15, 2014)

Dear Parents

I'd like to get some advice and feedback on Universal American School, Deira International School and Uptown.

My son has been admitted into all 3 for KG2 next year and now I am confused!

I;d like to know:
1) do the schools above give a lot of homework?
2) what's your experience of these schools, what have you heard? having read the forums its really hard to make up my mind as most entries are some years old.
3) while i am keen on the IB, i also realize at this early age it doesnt really matter if he doesnt get into the IB (we do intend to transfer him to a school of our choice later).
4) any other points i need to consider when making a decision? Convenience wise the UAS or DIS are both near as we live in DFC but Uptown isnt very far either.

Thanks much !


----------



## Kashman (May 14, 2013)

Hi there, 

I can't compare all schools but can give you some feedback about UAS because my son is in lower elementary (gr1-3) currently. This is his first year in this school as we moved from Canada in August last year.

*The pros:*
School is nice sized. Not overly big, so was an easy transition.
Core teachers are very competent.
Not too much homework anymore. At the beginning, the ASL (Arabic as a Second Language) assignments were ridiculous. On average he spends about 45-60 minutes a night doing school work.
Concepts of doing projects (independent study units) at a young age.
Other parents are really nice and down to earth.

*The cons:*
I'm not sure about other schools, but I find the school starts too early at 7:45. Living in business bay, the bus pick-up is at 6:50ish
School emphasizes a lot on technology. Normally, this would be good, but I find, they do everything with computers. No emphasis on writing nicely. Practically forced to buy an Ipad, so he can do some of the work.
ASL component is too big. They only spend about half a day doing Math, English,PE, Science and the other half of the day doing ASL + Islam (if your muslim) or Journal.

Overall, UAS was the only school that my son got accepted, but we have decided to keep him there for the following years as well. Please note that tuition is going about 6% next year and I think another 7% the following year.

Good luck with your choices.


----------



## adnandawood (Feb 15, 2014)

*thanks!*



Kashman said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I can't compare all schools but can give you some feedback about UAS because my son is in lower elementary (gr1-3) currently. This is his first year in this school as we moved from Canada in August last year.
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## adnandawood (Feb 15, 2014)

thanks


----------

